# Vietnamese: Nguyen Thi Thu Hong



## DernierVirage

Good evening! I hope that someone can help me with a problem I have regarding a Vietnamse name and the correct form of address in a business context - I have unfortunately never had any experience of doing business in or with Vietnam, hence this very simple thread.

My question concerns the following name, spelt as it appears on the document in front of me: Nguyen Thi Thu Hong. My problems are as follows:

- I was told that this is a man's name, but I have just done some research which seems to say that Thi is generally a woman's middle name. Can you confirm if this name could indeed be for a man?

- I have checked online that the formal way to address a man in Vietnam is "Mr + given name". In this case, would he be addressed as "Mr Thu Hong" (using both given names) or just as "Mr Hong" ?

Sorry for asking such simple things, but I want to be as careful as possible in the document I am reviewing.

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## kkpk

> - I was told that this is a man's name, but I have just done some  research which seems to say that Thi is generally a woman's middle name.  Can you confirm if this name could indeed be for a man?


"Nguyen Thi Thu Hong" is a woman's name for sure, there's no posibility that it could be a man's name 



> - I have checked online that the formal way to address a man in Vietnam  is "Mr + given name". In this case, would he be addressed as "Mr Thu  Hong" (using both given names) or just as "Mr Hong" ?


You can use both ways to address her, by Mrs/Miss Hong or Mrs/Miss Thu Hong (but definitely NOT Mrs/Miss Thi Thu Hong ). You can even address her by Mrs/Miss Nguyen Thi Thu Hong . Due to the fact that the vietnamese name order is oposite to the english name order, which means there might be mistakes in addressing vietnamese people if you dont know where is his/her given name and where family name ,addressing somebody by his/her full name is accepted .


----------



## DernierVirage

kkpk - thanks, this is very helpful and exactly what I needed to know. I appreciate your help!


----------



## nmq1210

Tại sao lại là "Mr Thu Hong" ?
tên bạn là Nguyễn Thị Thu Hồng
mình nghĩ bạn là con gái mà


----------



## ngoctam1011

That name's a lady name for certainly.


----------



## daochich321

DernierVirage said:


> Good evening! I hope that someone can help me with a problem I have regarding a Vietnamse name and the correct form of address in a business context - I have unfortunately never had any experience of doing business in or with Vietnam, hence this very simple thread.
> 
> My question concerns the following name, spelt as it appears on the document in front of me: Nguyen Thi Thu Hong. My problems are as follows:
> 
> - I was told that this is a man's name, but I have just done some research which seems to say that Thi is generally a woman's middle name. Can you confirm if this name could indeed be for a man?
> 
> - I have checked online that the formal way to address a man in Vietnam is "Mr + given name". In this case, would he be addressed as "Mr Thu Hong" (using both given names) or just as "Mr Hong" ?
> 
> Sorry for asking such simple things, but I want to be as careful as possible in the document I am reviewing.
> 
> Thanks very much for your help.



Just write : " Mrs or miss Nguyen", Nguyen is her lastname, Thi is her middle name, and Thu Hong is her first name.


----------



## Otorongo

DernierVirage said:


> Good evening! I hope that someone can help me with a problem I have regarding a Vietnamse name and the correct form of address in a business context - I have unfortunately never had any experience of doing business in or with Vietnam, hence this very simple thread.
> 
> My question concerns the following name, spelt as it appears on the document in front of me: Nguyen Thi Thu Hong. My problems are as follows:
> 
> - I was told that this is a man's name, but I have just done some research which seems to say that Thi is generally a woman's middle name. Can you confirm if this name could indeed be for a man?
> 
> - I have checked online that the formal way to address a man in Vietnam is "Mr + given name". In this case, would he be addressed as "Mr Thu Hong" (using both given names) or just as "Mr Hong" ?
> 
> Sorry for asking such simple things, but I want to be as careful as possible in the document I am reviewing.
> 
> Thanks very much for your help.


LOL. That is my fiance's name, so I definitely know it is a woman's name. Hong means Pink, but trying to learn what Thi Thu means.


----------



## Jenifer2014

Otorongo said:


> LOL. That is my fiance's name, so I definitely know it is a woman's name. Hong means Pink, but trying to learn what Thi Thu means.



"Thi" is just a title in a name which indicates the person is a woman.
"Thu" means "Autumn".
"Thu Hong" could be interpreted as "Pink Autumn".


----------

